# clen dosage



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

Started my 3 week intensive cut on monday, after dirty bulking for 10 weeks I've put on a lot of muscle mass but as you might expect plenty of fat too so I want to shed it off asap.

Doing test prop and tren ace at 0.5ml EOD but my main concern is the clen, I've never used it before, started on 1 tab and I've been ramping it up. Yesterday I took 120mg at 730am and 120mg at 4pm but I didn't really notice any shaking, had cramp once in the night. Today I've taken 160mg 730am and plan to take another 160mg at about 530pm. Is this a relatively high dose and should I be expecting sides from this?


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

You've been taking 240mg a day??!!!!

I usually take 120mg split over the day and most folk take around 120-160mg . I am pretty sure at that dose you would see some sides


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Do 100mcg the abit later on 100 mcg. Do it 2 on 2 off. It works well with t3. I like to use eca on the 2 days off


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

well today I will be planning on taking 320mg, I naturally have slight shakey hands anyway so I haven't really noticed anything off that, are there any other sides I should look out for?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

jed said:


> well today I will be planning on taking 320mg, I naturally have slight shakey hands anyway so I haven't really noticed anything off that, are there any other sides I should look out for?


320mg? You mean 320mcg right? At that dosage surly you should be shaking more than an epileptic holding a jack hammer!


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

mcg yeah heh. Nope just had 160mg as soon as I got up, I was starting to wonder whether it was fake but I got it from a very trusted source who supplies large scale. Do some people just not get jittery side effects? I don't want to up the dose to stupidly high levels my resting heart rate can be as high as 80 as it is


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Wow some big doses there.

I only use 120mcg of chinese clen I love the stuff and it works well for me.

120 1st thing on a morning is the right dose for me and alot of people..shaking well and heated up.

Have known up to 200mcg a day though.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

dont think ive ever went over 160mcg.

im starting clen mon at 40mcg and working my way up. wont be going over 120mcg though..


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

i sweat like a bitch and get major cramps on them.. this is what im not looking forward to lol...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

herc said:


> i sweat like a bitch and get major cramps on them.. this is what im not looking forward to lol...


You tried taking a spoonful or 2 of taurine a day mate?

Works a treat at keeping clen cramps away for me and is dirt cheap


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

herc said:


> i sweat like a bitch and get major cramps on them.. this is what im not looking forward to lol...


Im currently on, 120gms, the only side effect that I could live with out is anxiety, i seem to feel anxious all the time, itll be worth it though


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

i dont like to go over 120mcg, i like the 2 days on 1 day off approach, not many ppl use it but it works well for me


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm currently on 200mcg and it's been working great for me. Sides have been minimal as well. The occasional cramp here and there and I notice

I only have shakey hands when trying to write or take a picture on my phone. They keep coming out blurry LOL.

I started off form 40mcg and upped the dosage every Mondays and Thursdays by 40mcg until I reached 200mcg.


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

just taken my second dose of 160mcg today so 320mcg in total. Using yabang pharmaceutical, anybody ever used before? Don't think I'll increase the dose anymore, I've also got some boots homebrand nytol to take after, should this be taken 2 weeks into the cycle to stop your body getting used to it?


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

okay so I got some more clen the other day . Clearly what I was taking before were fakes or seriously underdosed. I took 4 at night and was shaking a lot.

I've decided to lower my dose to a more reasonable 2 tabs in the morning and 2 in the evening which makes me shake for more than I'd like as I use knives for a living 

Off work today though so I'm taking 3 tabs morning and 3 at night. Shakes are pretty bad and I don't think my training partner appreciated me jabbing him today but oh well


----------

